
Bezos’ Girlfriend Gave Texts to Brother Who Leaked to National Enquirer - jbegley
https://www.wsj.com/articles/prosecutors-have-evidence-bezos-girlfriend-gave-texts-to-brother-who-leaked-to-national-enquirer-11579908912
======
busymom0
Archive: [http://archive.is/nso14](http://archive.is/nso14)

~~~
klyrs
Why must archive.is break reader mode? It seems so convenient except on mobile
:/

(FF/android)

~~~
busymom0
It works for me on iOS however it takes a while for the entire thing to load.

------
HenryBemis
I remember readinh about this a few months ago when the story came out. How is
this newsworthy now?

~~~
fmajid
Because of the recent reports that Bezos’ phone may have been hacked by a
WhatsApp message sent by the Saudi crown prince 5 months before the murder of
Jamal Khashoggi. I read the forensics report and it is far from conclusive,
the mistress is a much more plausible explanation of how the tabloid got his
dick pics. What kind of low-life shares her boyfriend’s intimate photos with
her brother?

An expensive ($25B) mistake for Bezos. As Benjamin Franklin said “experience
keeps a dear school, but fools will learn in no other”.

~~~
sdinsn
SA probably hacked his phone, but not to get his saucy text messages.
Khashoggi was a WaPo reporter, which Bezos owns.

------
Melting_Harps
> Side piece, never worth it. Gotta lie and sneak. Why go out for steak when
> you got tacos at home?

While I'm not averse to the Man finding happiness in other relationships than
who he was married to for so long, its Natural people change and grow apart,
what did irk me was when I realized this guy was trying to parade himself
around LA with his has-been weather girl (I grew up in SoCal and recognized
her face but didn't know where until I went back home and it was 'Newsworthy')
instead of working on New Glenn.

Especially when I realized the death of ULA/SLS relies on Blue Origin on
actually producing some results, which when you realize it was created 2 years
before SpaceX is very disappointing.

I wonder if he will do what all powerful Men eventually do and just keep their
private life, just that, Private: him openly being the (reported) richest Man
on the planet has a lot of OPSEC issues, and this happening is not really that
surprising. What is surprising is how rather than bring about unwanted
attention, and additional vulnerabilities into the equation, he didn't just
participate in the vetted high class escort route like most powerful, busy,
affluent CEOs where discretion is paramount.

The thing is... his 'tacos' went to Princeton and is still worth Billions
after (pledging?) donating half of it to charity. But such is the Human
condition, I suppose.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I believe at least 50% of attraction is spending time together and learning
about other person. That would explain why flings with secretaries are so
common.

------
akhilcacharya
What's the likelihood that both MBS and AMI were doing this independently?

It's plausible that one (or none) of the reports is wrong, but which is more
likely?

~~~
clubm8
Sounds like "this" are two separate things.

One is malware, the other an abuse of trust (but not a software error).

So yes I'd say it is plausible the two independently occurred.

------
zimmertr
>Sign in to read more

No thank you.

------
whalesalad
ex* girlfriend

